# Prints From Digital Querry



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Boots have an offer on at the moment if you take in 50 or more pictures on your digital camera they will print them off as 6x4's for 10 pence each. I've not as yet had any prints done from my digital images, only ones I've printed myself but the ink usage on my lexmark printer (I know I should have bought a canon) is horrendous.

Right then I have loads I took at a recent friends baby's 1st birhday so I spent a good two hours last night (I'm supposed to be tiling the bathroom) croping and resizing to get what I wanted.

Problem 1:

When I transfered the edited images back from the pc to my digital camera (SD card) I can view the images whilst linked up to the pc via the usb no problems, but when I disconnect the usb lead and try and view the images on the camera it comes up with an image error message. I know they are there because I transfered 69 images and I get 69 image error screens.

Any ideas?

Anyway I then decided to put the images onto a CDR. again no problems and I double checked that they all copied and even viewd them in both the cd drive and the cd writer drive and used explorer to make sure they were saved.

Problem 2 when I went to Boots their machine could not find any images on the SD card and they could not find any on the CDR either!

Am I being a total DH here?

Any help would be grateful as these prints are keenly awaited by the childs parents.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Saving edited images to a memory card can be problematic. The most reliable way of doing this involves:

1. Having the camera write the saved images to the card (rather than a card reader that is hooked up to the computer).

2. Using a proprietary card (e.g. a Fuji card for a Fuji camera, Olympus card for an Olympus camera, etc.)

That's how they get ya.

Using a CDR was a good idea (similarly, a Zip disk should work). Did the CDR have the images when you got back home? A couple of potential problem areas:

1. The most reliable writing is at low speeds - sometimes data gets corrupted when writing at higher speeds.

2. Did you 'close' the disk so that it can be read by other/any PC's? If the CDR was not finalized, your PC will be able to read it, but other PC's may not be able to. Yes, it's a waste of recordable space, but you have to select the option of finalizing a disk when recording for distribution.

That's all I can think of for now, let us know how you get on. And remember: PC's are making your life easier


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Nalu: did you also rename the images while you were editing them? I was wondering if you had inadvertently changed the file extension.

Simon


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Thanks Colin

1 shouldn't be a problem as I only have a 2x writer.

2 may be the problem, I've only every done copies of music CDs and that's all done autonmatically. I just dumped these images onto a new cd that I specified as data. Didn't know about closing it! I suppose I should read the instructions 1st!

I'll give it a go.

Don't know about writing to the card. It was in the camera (I don't have a seperate reader).

Si double checked and they are all jpg files.

I'll kepp you updated.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I had left the cd session open, closed it, yook it back, still can't be read!

The woman on the till said it's no good asking us we've only been trained to use this machine not work out why your cd won't work!

I'll have to try a shop where someone knows what they are doing!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Paul try Bonusprint - I send my digital images to them electronically and get real photographs (not printer produced) back - works a treat.

You have to register and download some software.


----------

